# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  konvertim, pdf-word

## didii

do doja te me ndihmonit, si mund te konvertoj nje faqe qe eshte ne pdf, ta kthej ne word, do me ndihmonit shum,faleminderit

----------


## user010

Provo një herë këtë.. http://www.hellopdf.com/download.php konvertimi nuk është gjithmonë 100% identik. 

Ose kur një pdf është krijuar me skanim është rast i veçantë, nuk mund të kesh një arkiv word me text (pa u përdorur OCR).

----------


## didii

shum faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

